# BLOODY RIPPER.



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Haven't bought a lure for a whole week now, so please, please, where do you get these?

trev


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Used to use these styles of lure all the time trolling in Lake Hume for trout.
They work heaps better if you piss the wire off and run your line straight through the guts with a small bead between the hook and lure body to stop hook from getting jammed in the tail end.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

They are a great lure and I wonder why I always bypass them on the way to the hard body drawer of my tackle box. You name it, they'll catch it.


----------



## Haynesy (May 6, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> They are a great lure and I wonder why I always bypass them on the way to the hard body drawer of my tackle box. You name it, they'll catch it.


Too true. I'll have to give one a run at Wyangala next week. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Never seen them before. Where do you get them?

Trevor


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

kayakone said:


> Never seen them before. Where do you get them?
> 
> Trevor


if you cant find them in the shops try http://wigstonslures.com.au/shop/catalo ... oductId=82


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

cheaterparts said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Never seen them before. Where do you get them?
> ...


Got some thanks cheater .... at $ 3.65 each.

trev


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

i got sent a few of those ages ago from some promo davey g was doing. i quite liked them.
lost them somewhere, didnt know you could buy them up here. mite give them another crack.

love that first photo dave


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

kayakone said:


> cheaterparts said:
> 
> 
> > kayakone said:
> ...


\

Nice one.
Can't but "Tassie Devils" that cheap in Tassie...

They cast like a bullet too.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

For those who don't know, BigGee is an expert on trolling winged lures for trout (Tassies/Cobras etc) and cleans up at Troutfest every year. I have been out trolling with him a few times, and one of the first things I remember him saying is "don't bother buying that Bloody Ripper one, it's a piece of shite". He then proceeded to go from one favorite spot to another on Lake Eucumbene, changing colours each time, and catching trout hand over fist. So on that basis I'm sticking to holo, yellow-winged brown bomber, tiny freddo, and pretty fish if I actually want to catch trout. I did buy a Bloody Ripper last year just to shit Geoff, but I'll probably never use it.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't get it, fish can't read*.

*Even though they spend all their time in schools.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Geoff

I just bought 4.

trevor


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Slow trolling Geoff. Reckon they'll work?

trev


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

kayakone said:


> Geoff
> 
> I just bought 4.
> 
> trevor


I'll be interested if you catch a trout on one!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I was actually going to try them in the saltwater.

There was a bunch of blokes down at Scarby a year or so ago, from way out west, who had never been fishing in the salt before. They were using a deep-diving freshwater lure, and lo and behold, just 20 metres from me, one catches an almost legal jewie on this little lure.

I bought one. A month later I scored a legal jewie on it (in mountainous seas - wind to 35 knots). I have no idea what makes one lure 'fresh water' or 'salt water'.

trev


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

kayakone said:


> Slow trolling Geoff. Reckon they'll work?
> 
> trev


If you troll them for trout you really need to get them doing figure of eights out the back. Biggest mistake made when trolling for trout is too slow.
As for salt never tried them.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

kayakone said:


> I have no idea what makes one lure 'fresh water' or 'salt water'.


The only thing I can think of is rusty hooks


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

BigGee said:


> bildad said:
> 
> 
> > If you troll them for trout you really need to get them doing figure of eights out the back.
> ...


No expert - but yes, my wobblers (winged / tassie devils) do best when they are just wobbling, side to side. No figure 8's.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

BigGee said:


> bildad said:
> 
> 
> > If you troll them for trout you really need to get them doing figure of eights out the back.
> ...


Bit hard to explain, but if the lure is spinning obviously trolling too fast, but if you aren't getting that pulse on the rod tip then they're not working effectively.
The figure of eight pattern if viewed from above would have the eight pattern side ways out the back of the boat.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you put more of a bend in these like you can with the Wigstons?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I hope that one day I'll be drunk enough to dance with Paddy & Gee.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

I just bought 6 2 weeks ago but no bloody ripper or brown bomber...2 more excuses!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

bildad said:


> BigGee said:
> 
> 
> > bildad said:
> ...


You mean like infinity?
∞


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWT08X3sAACBfgAAQUIGAAhCj0Ao/7/+gMACkw1TxGVPUaHpNMmR6h6jZT1Bqp+ETNSZqPU9TE0yeoNNBhkaaaZGEyME0BiLzFqetdVFd8TeyiZVxSVXKhB1mgTyhTJMRxPAg0jjNrpFmWYyDM454J2tNXbEEqHad91IF4UPW4uG3wLVo239yDxLmZj09ElfWrUfMEAlCuNWcSnl7iNeDDadmvzaFzt0lu7pbOFJxWiMgJ4g4woH4QMWZm4Z5AtqLuSKcKEgeni+9gA==


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Pretty sure I've seen them in big w and Kmart up here in Brisbane.


----------

